# overtightening ?



## playerunk (Oct 29, 2010)

So i am shopping for my first pair of boots. I tried all the boots in the 2 shops around here in 2 different days and only 3 pairs seem close. First, 2 nideckers [versus and focus] were good but came back the next day and after 5 min they started to hurt my ankle.. so they're off. 

And the 3rd pair is a atomic.. this one was almost perfect..except after 20min in the store with them on my toes began to go numb..could i have overtighten ? the boot lenght and width was good and there was no heel lift and no pressure spots.. The salesperson said i could have overdone the tightening [i admit i got them as tight as i could] and it could be that my feet were already a bit tired from trying all the pairs in the store.

So..could the numbness be caused by overthightening or the boots are not for me ?


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

It definately could have been over tightened, thats up to your discresion if you think you may have.


----------



## playerunk (Oct 29, 2010)

i get the feeling that not tightening them as much will result in a loose fir around the upper leg..and instead of the boot leaning my feet will move about [from the ankle up]


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

You probably did overtighten them a little bit. Also, keep in mind, that with all the movement from riding, they'll loosen up a little bit. They shouldn't loosen up much if the laces are quality, but they will inevitably loosen up a little.


----------



## Cavman (Mar 1, 2010)

I find a good sign for correct size is that they feel tight when you first put them on and after 15-20mins in the store with them on, they feel better. Taking into account that when you are boarding your knees will be bent and that pulls your toes back away from the front of the boot.


----------



## ev13wt (Nov 22, 2010)

I know people that ride with the boots almost open. The basically jump in and then just make sure the laces don't flop around and tie them. I couldn't ride like that.

Too tight is very easily achieved. I remember my Northwave boots from 1997, I really had to crank those down hard to get them supportive. With todays boots I just gently pull on the laces and thats it. If you think its not tight enough you might want a smaller boot, or one with less flex.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Anyone use inserts, like the Scholl's or some such? Does it help, or make things worse?


----------



## pacificdrums (Feb 25, 2010)

I just tried out me blue Superfeet today and they made a huge difference for me. I love them :thumbsup:


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

most heat moldable liners tend to "pack out" i would assume the toe box would be perfect after a couple days


----------

